# My recent spinning



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I am happily obsessed with spinning a multi colored yarn in a single ply. The blue is something I spun a while back while the natural yarn was spun this week. I'm still using a supported spindle but hope to graduate to my old wheel soon. My goal is to knit hats and mittens for my niece and nephew and their kids for Christmas.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow! Lovely threads. Want to reach out and touch.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Love the variation in the yarn


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Both are just beautiful. So interesting to see the before and after! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## rusticwool (Sep 29, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You are spinning some lovely yarn! Nice hat also.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the creams and browns looks like a bit of silver in there to. Very pretty yarns and I love the hat.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Wonderful present! I love the blues, it's knitting up great in the hat!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Both are beautiful!


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice spin. Should knit up nicely for hats as well


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Beautiful yarns! I love the photo showing the unspun fiber and the spun fiber on the spindle! You could frame that! You're a great spinner and a great photographer!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Looks like you are doing just great with your spinning. Love both colorways.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Both are lovely.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

The variegated color singles are beautiful. Can't wait to see how you progress to a wheel!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you
everyone. You all made my day with your positive comments!!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous yarns you've spun!


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

Beautiful color combos and nice spinning job!


----------

